# water coming out of engine block



## 8N_tractordude (Feb 5, 2013)

I was in the process of removing the starter from my 47 8N when I noticed a small amount of moisture on the engine block directly behind the starter coming from one of the circular plugs. I wiped the water off and the flow began to gush out all of the water and coolant. Is this something that can be repaired or is it a major issue? This is my first tractor so any help would be appreciated. Thanks

Steve


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

8N_tractordude said:


> I was in the process of removing the starter from my 47 8N when I noticed a small amount of moisture on the engine block directly behind the starter coming from one of the circular plugs. I wiped the water off and the flow began to gush out all of the water and coolant. Is this something that can be repaired or is it a major issue? This is my first tractor so any help would be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Steve


Welcome to the Forum..

What you have is a leaking freeze plug..Common..It can be replaced but sometimes it can get tricky..

Not much to it really. Just drain the anti-freeze then drive a screwdriver or something through the old leaky one and pop it out. Get a replacement freeze plug and goop it up with gasket sealer or high temp silicone sealer of some kind and tap it back in. Using a large socket ensures it gets driven in evenly..


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 8n Tractordude. I think ken has told it right...
Cheers


----------



## JimCobb (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Steve,
You will notice that the plug is not flat ,make sure the concave side is to the inside and when you install it tap with a ball-peen hammer and it will expand make sure the hole is very clean. If one is leaking you need to replace all the others as they are all the same age and don't cost much NAPA will have them in stock.
Have fun,
Jim


----------



## 8N_tractordude (Feb 5, 2013)

*Thanks*

Hey thanks for the advice! I love this little tractor but am learning as I go. That alleviates some worries about any major problems. I appreciate the help and am sure there will be more questions in the future. Fuel tank replacement is next on the agenda so we'll see how that goes. Thanks again!

Steve


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

In the future, post your questions on the Ford 9N/2N/8n Forum...*Click here*...edro:


----------

